# Gulls on Thames



## rcarca (Mar 8, 2013)

Gulls squabbling for food. All taken on my 5Diii with 70-300mm DO lens:




Winner takes all by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 300mm, ISO 3200, 1/5000, f6.3




Each one for themselves by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: as above




Go for it! by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: as above

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## OnceUponaHoneyB (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice action in your shots. How do you like the DO lense, autofocus speed ok?


----------



## rcarca (Mar 9, 2013)

OnceUponaHoneyB said:


> Nice action in your shots. How do you like the DO lense, autofocus speed ok?



Thank you. I bought the DO when I was comparatively new to this game. I used to think it was great until I started exploring L lenses. I will be upgrading to the L when I have some spare cash! It is simply not as crisp, now I know a good craftsman never blames his tools, but this is simply not the best tool in the box!

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## rpt (Mar 9, 2013)

Fantastic pictures. The last time I shot Gulls, the shutter speed was 1/800. Too slow. A learning...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rcarca (Mar 9, 2013)

rpt said:


> Fantastic pictures. The last time I shot Gulls, the shutter speed was 1/800. Too slow. A learning...
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thanks... one of the glories of the 5Diii in my mind - you can push the ISO to get the speed and still have a vaguely usable picture. All I need now is the L lens to complete the set up!

Richard


----------



## rpt (Mar 9, 2013)

rcarca said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic pictures. The last time I shot Gulls, the shutter speed was 1/800. Too slow. A learning...
> ...


My thoughts exactly - however, that costs $$$$$$$...


----------

